
Ask HN: What day of the week has the most traffic on Hacker News? - questionr
I&#x27;m curious which day (of the week) does HN experience the most traffic&#x2F;viewership?<p>If not available, could you wager a guess? I would say, Monday or Friday.<p>Are there any numbers for this and other HN-related statistics?
======
tish91
I guess it's Monday, as ppl get back to office :P

